# Potash Ponderings



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=4cc08f7f-92c8-437d-b7b8-4bbf769e5028


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Vol said:


> From DTN.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=4cc08f7f-92c8-437d-b7b8-4bbf769e5028


I agree it is an interesting article. Do you have a comment on the aarticle?

My natural soil test for K is about double the more traditional levels, but the tissue analysis indicates their is a plant deficiency much below a soil analysis of 400 ppm.

Looking at a table for normal K soil level based on CEC values tells me I need close to 500 ppm K.

What I have considered is prior to our Annual Summer Drought apply a wad of potash to encourage luxury uptake to insure the crop has adaquate K levels with droughty soils.

Comments?

Does your DR Dan Davidson have an opinion for High Shrink Clay Soils?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> I agree it is an interesting article. Do you have a comment on the aarticle?
> 
> My natural soil test for K is about double the more traditional levels, but the tissue analysis indicates their is a plant deficiency much below a soil analysis of 400 ppm.
> 
> ...


I usually put my K on in the Spring as that is convenient for me and seems to work well....so I agree with the article also.

I have not been able to afford to put K on for "luxury uptake" because of the extreme costs the last several years, but hopefully the price per ton will continue to fall and allow me to do this because I think it will help greatly with our annual late summer drought situations.

One of the things I find impressive about Dan Davidson is not only is he a scientist, he also is a farmer in Nebraska so he gets to test his theories and others theories on a first hand real life basis.

Bill, I am not real familiar with your "high shrink" clay soil but I would bet that Dan Davidson would be happy to opine about them for you.

Send questions for Dan Davidson to [email protected]

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Bill, I am not real familiar with your "high shrink" clay soil but I would bet that Dan Davidson would be happy to opine about them for you.

It is in the e Mail.

Hopefully his Nebraska background will be a help.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like the intended article on potash jumped to seed...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

vhaby said:


> Looks like the intended article on potash jumped to seed...


Yes unfortunately, if many of the DTN articles are not read in 2-3 days they go to subscriber content only....which is aggravating for us, but they do have some very good articles and when I find one that I think we will like, I post it knowing that it will not last. Sorry Vincent.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Vol said:


> I usually put my K on in the Spring as that is convenient for me and seems to work well....so I agree with the article also.
> 
> I have not been able to afford to put K on for "luxury uptake" because of the extreme costs the last several years, but hopefully the price per ton will continue to fall and allow me to do this because I think it will help greatly with our annual late summer drought situations.
> 
> ...


I believe I did not communicate my thoughts.

With our 300 to 400 ppm K soil analysis it only takes a small amount of k fertilizer to induse Luxury Uptake.

Some years ago I fall applied 500# MOP ( 0-0-60 ) plus 1,500 # of K-Mag ( 0-0-22-11Mg -22S )

Now that scared the Poop out of me with a tissue analysis 3. xx% K going into the second of alfalfa. I just KNEW I had a highly dangerous hay for cows close to biving birth. BUT the Hay analysis was down close to 2.xx% K Cool as a Texas February.

I was still worried as the next season the other field tested about the same way.

The third year received a 1,000# application with 500 lbs + 500 lbs blend and kdouble applying the fertilizer. That tested reasonable for soil and plant analysis as well for the hay analysis.

Potassium fertilizer has been costly and I was thinking of applying the MOP in June to push the Hay analysis up closer to 2.62% K ( a Luxury Uptake )

Unfortunatly my Spring Rains as well as my Cash Flow has not encourage trying to push the plant K analysis up high enough to bring my usual 1.70% K Hay analysis.

All the above has been enough to promote Sleepless Nights.

Note nothing yet from Dangerous Dan Davidson


----------

